# Hold old for run of the house?



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

I was just wondering how old your babies were when you gave them the run of the house?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was almost 1. Before that she stayed in an exercise pen in the living room. Now she has the run of the house and I have had no problems with her chewing or doing something she shouldn't.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi just got the run of the house when she was 16 months old. Before that she was in her exercise pen. I started by leaving her out when I ran to the store (so no more then an hour) and then worked up to 4 hours. I stayed at 4 hours for a few weeks and then tried leaving her out in the AM while I was at work, came home for an hour and then left her out in the afternoon. She is now to the point that I can leave her out for 8-9hrs without having to come home at lunch. But since I have Nikki now i have to go home at lunch.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut at like 6 months but Tic still needs to be watched a lot. When someone is home they can both go free, but when no one is home they stay in one room. Tic's very curious about everything, so I have to watch him. One day I heard a little tiny crash in the next room and it was Tic jumping into a little trash can


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We got Ruby at 12 weeks and since I'm at home all the time she's always had the run of the house. I would wait for my husband to get home from work before I would run any errands that I couldn't take her on, so she's always ran free--







She's such a good little girl she's never done anything destructive--of course were always with her so she can't anyway... ha ha...but truly she isn't that way--she's the best!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo has always had free run of the house. Never could gate him, he'd climb them. I was afraid of him hurting himself (his legs or falling on his head). My house was already baby proofed anyway..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink had run of the front part of the house at about 5-6 months. We got him at 4 months. He was REALLY quick to wee pad train. When he started having little to no accidents, we let him stay in the front of the house (living room, kitchen, den) while we were gone. He can't go to the back of the house b/c the kids will NOT remember to leave their doors shut. WAY too much to get into in there!!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My 2 have had full run of the house from the day they arrived.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex has pretty well had full run of the house since we got him at 8 months old. The first few weeks if we were going to be gone for an extended period of time, over 2 or 3 hours I would put him in his crate since he was still having an adjustment period with potty training. After he got the potty training down we let him have the run of the house all day (with the kids bedroom doors closed-he loves their toys!)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite was 6 months, ellie was 5 months, and gruffi was 3 months old.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella was pee pad trained before I got her, so she always had the whole house to run around in, but Harley's a different story. She just came home, so I haven't had to leave them yet, but we are going to have to work on the pee pad isssue before she can have free run of the house. Maybe she'll watch Bella and learn fast!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has had the run of the apartment since he was 12 weeks old (as soon as we got him). Amazingly he was already potty trained and I puppy proofed my small 1 bedroom place so it would be safe. The only reason I did this was because I had to be away at work and I did not want the extra guilt of leaving him in a crate or playpen. If I had to do it all over again, I don't think I would give him so much freedom so soon. I think crate training is important and probably would have helped with overall training. Miko never destroyed anything but I just wander if that's where I went wrong with him or he is naturally an alpha??


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey had an exercise pen with her peepad and supplies it. We had this arrangement until she was almost 1. When she couldn't be with me she was in the pen.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe started having free run of the house a little older than a year old. I am never gone more than a 4 hours so she has never had an accident, she will hold it until I get home. We don't use pee pads.


----------

